# HF Turning Tools



## Band Saw Box (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anyone use or have used HF turning tools? I have a special request for a soft grip cigar pen like I made for Evelyn. I think a parting tool would help me get a nice square cut were I want to start to remove the wood on the lower blank. I don't want to spend a whole lot for one right now, and I thought the set of turning tools HF sell would fit my need at this time and I would like to know if anyone here has used them. I should say I need to have this pen finished in the next week. Any input would be a big help.


----------



## billspenfactory (Jan 2, 2014)

for the money they will work for you.  You will need to sharpen them a little more often  than the more expensive ones.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 2, 2014)

I have the HF set with the reddish handles that was my starter set and I still use many of them.

The parting tool is solid but it's pretty thick. 

The red handle ones are the only set I would buy from there among the 3 that are sold.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 2, 2014)

Dan;  Except for the time constraint, Penn State Industries turning tools are rated suprisingly high.  I read a review / comparison of major turning tools.  The comparison included metallurgical evaluations, hardness testing, and micro photographs of the sharpened edge.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 2, 2014)

I agree with Dan...but do not buy the cheaper set.  I believe the better alternative is to buy single tools.  Start with what you need the most and what you can afford.  You can get good gouges/chisels for $40-$50....or really good ones for around $100-120.  

This arrived in the mail for me today:
Grizzly.com

I have these and Sorby's....and frankly see no difference.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 2, 2014)

If all you need is the parting tool make one. I made a small one for detail work out of a jig saw blade, two popiscile sticks and red duct tape. If you have a grinder it's a piece of cake. You could use a hackasaw blade or a blade fro a recip saw.  I even know folks who hav picked up bread knives at Goodwill and ground them to shape....Just google home made parting tools


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 2, 2014)

I second the red handled turning tools at HF.  When I first started someone gave me a set of the others and it only took a couple of pens to see why.  I read about the red handles and haven't had an issue with them yet.


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 2, 2014)

Some where is saw how to make a parting tool out of an edger blade. Maybe Capn Eddie.


----------



## mark james (Jan 2, 2014)

RANDYRIS:

Do you still have that review - I would like to read it.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 2, 2014)

mark james said:


> RANDYRIS:
> 
> Do you still have that review - I would like to read it.



Mark;  The review was in the AAW Journal some time ago.  I searched for it, but could not find it.  The indexing for the journals is REALLY PRIMITIVE!

Shameless Plug:  As a benefit of AAW membership you get acceess to all the AAW Journals going back to the beginning of AAW.


----------



## jjjaworski (Jan 2, 2014)

The red handled HF turning tools have served me well. I don't care if I have to touch them up a little more often as they still cut nicely.

I use an old butter knife I got in a thrift store as a narrow parting tool . I works well on acrylics.

You can probably grind down an old allen wrench to do the same thing  since you are not going all that deep. They would hold up well because of the harden steel.

I know woodturners that do miniatures using old allen wrench on hollow forms the size of a dime or quarter.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 2, 2014)

parting tools can be made with several materials. I use discarded sawsall blades, Just stay away from using files. There is tons of info on making turning tools.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been using a hacksaw blade on slow speed (750 is the lowest my lathe will go), and so far it has treated me well! Good luck!


----------



## Tieflyer (Jan 3, 2014)

I have the mid grade HF tool set, started with that and a pair of bowl gouges.  The small spindle gouge is useless.  Toss it out.  I really didn't get any decent cuts from anything else until I upgraded one of my grinder wheels to 80 grit. My preferred pen tool is the smaller spindle roughing gouge from HF.  I use it almost exclusively on pens. Thing is, it took me most of a year to really learn how to sharpen and ride a bevel and cut (not scrape) with any gouge tool. IMO, learning how to use and sharpen a tool is more important than the cost. Do I have better tools now?  Yup.  Will I give up my "pen gouge" from the HF set?  Nope.  Buy the best you can afford. If all you can afford is the set from HF then so be it.  If all you need is a parting tool, my first one was a Cap'n Eddie special made from an edger blade. Video is online for instructions!


----------



## sschering (Jan 3, 2014)

I have the mid-grade HF set.

The parting tool should work find with just minor work out of the box.

I can get the skew nice and sharp  with my Lansky and it'll hold up through about 6-8 blanks before needing a light touch up with a fine stone.


----------



## dudstuen (Jan 3, 2014)

Try Cap,n eddie castelin you tube . I made one like his off his video, cheap to make and works great


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 3, 2014)

dudstuen said:


> Try Cap,n eddie castelin you tube . I made one like his off his video, cheap to make and works great



True.  But the Benjamin's best version is around $15 I believe so you have to weigh your time etc. 

That is a good option though.


----------



## TwoCatsPens (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got a set of the red handled ones myself.  I still grab them without a second thought, and I also like them because if I want to experiment with a different grind on something, I'm not chewing up one of my more expensive ones. 

Steve


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 3, 2014)

I use the 20 dollar set, other than you have to sharpen them quite often, there is no issues.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a set of wooden (not red) handles - can't recall what they cost, but they work great for me - I think they were around 80 dollars. 

I don't see them online, though...I think they replaced the handles with the red ones, but otherwise the red set looks like the ones i have. 

If they're HSS, they're great!  Can't go wrong!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank for the help. A lot of different ideas and views. I think I will get the cheaper set of HF turning tools for right now. I can alway take them back if they don't work like I want.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 3, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> Thank for the help. A lot of different ideas and views. I think I will get the cheaper set of HF turning tools for right now. I can alway take them back if they don't work like I want.



You are certainly free to do that but I would again not recommend it. 

For $69 and then a 20% coupon for their best set, why bother with the cheap one?  That is a great price for the amount of tools and almost all the tools you will use at some point. 

The cheapest one $20 range seems like total crap.  The red handle is a good set.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan,

Save your money...I'll drop one(parting tool) in the mail to you....I still have your address.

It will go out in the morning.

Thanks.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan, the reviews on the $20.00 set of HF tools does have fair reviews and I did think they would be good for the need I have. But since Steve is doing such an awesome thing I'll do like he says and save my money.
Thanks Steve it really is an awesome thing your doing. But then folks from PA are that way. My Dad was from DuBois, Our son and his family live in York.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 3, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> Dan, the reviews on the $20.00 set of HF tools does have fair reviews and I did think they would be good for the need I have. But since Steve is doing such an awesome thing I'll do like he says and save my money. Thanks Steve it really is an awesome thing your doing. But then folks from PA are that way. My Dad was from DuBois, Our son and his family live in York.



Looks like it's all working out. 

Steve is alright.  I don't care what everyone else says.  Haha.  

If you end up getting that $20 set eventually, let us know what you think of it in real life.  

And if you come to visit your son sometime, stop by my place.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 3, 2014)

Dan,

I will agree with Dan M.....and you may too after you get your new parting tool.  I bought this set(Cheapo HF) a while back to canniblize in order to make a few specialty turning tools.  I really do believe they are totally garbage.....but maybe the parting tool will be o.k. Since the surface is so small.  I just hated to see you waste a dime on them when I have at least part of a set gathering dust.

And Dubois....it's just down the road, and the only place within 120 miles I can buy CA in large quantities.....I'm there about every other weekend!


----------

